# IT Desktop Support Jobs?



## winterwanderer (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

Ive been looking at moving to Dubai and have been checking out the jobs sites the last few weeks, they seem to want a bachelors degree in computer science just for a 1st line support job?

I have over 12 years experience in Desktop Support and 8 years of those are in Back Office/Trade Floor Support

Can anyone recommend any agencies I can contact directly that will assist in finding me a desktop support job in Dubai that pays at least 15,000-20,000 AED a month?

I have a few internal contacts for Banks like HSBC and Standard Chartered but yet to hear anything back as I do not know if they use Agencies rather employing direct?

Any help would be great

Thanks for your time


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

winterwanderer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive been looking at moving to Dubai and have been checking out the jobs sites the last few weeks, they seem to want a bachelors degree in computer science just for a 1st line support job?
> 
> ...



I do not want to dampen your enthusiasm, but 15-20K salary expectation for a *desk top support* role is quite far above what the market pays here. Desktop support salaries (Windows, office, network connectivity support etc) sit between 5k-10k.


----------



## winterwanderer (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply are you referring to an asian/filipino wages because it sounds like it?

So no companies in Dubai pay above the odds of 5-10k a month for an English speaking and proficient people

are you a hiring manager? a recruitment consultant? (bringer of doom)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

winterwanderer said:


> Thanks for the reply are you referring to an *asian/filipino wages* because it sounds like it?
> 
> So no companies in Dubai pay above the odds of *5-10k a month for an English speaking and proficient people*
> 
> are you a hiring manager? a recruitment consultant? (bringer of doom)


So here's the deal :

They aren't Asian / Filipino wages ! They are wages that the market pays. The fact that Asian / Filipino people are the ones that work those wages and are the majority in those types of roles is due to the fact that they in fact do the meet the needs of the employer within the lower wage scale, have to do with factors such as supply/demand and currency foreign exhange rates. They are proficient enough in the language and their field to do the job. 

The above is a function of capitalism in its truest form. The market will pay the absolute minimum for what they required given a situation where there is a significant number of qualified and willing people do the job. This applies to every industry/place. 

Finally from your post, it seems your perception is that the "asian/filipino" people are not "English speaking and proficient people". This is rather racist and derogatory in my opinion ! Such a statement might have been true 50-60 years ago, but the world has changed. There are plenty of individuals, well versed in the English language and their profession of choice that hail from parts of the world that are not in the western hemisphere.

Finally the bit about Budw being a 'bringer of doom' is really another matter of perception, from your post one might ascertain as you being much worse ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

saraswat said:


> So here's the deal : They aren't Asian / Filipino wages ! They are wages that the market pays. The fact that Asian / Filipino people are the ones that work those wages and are the majority in those types of roles is due to the fact that they in fact do the meet the needs of the employer within the lower wage scale, have to do with factors such as supply/demand and currency foreign exhange rates. They are proficient enough in the language and their field to do the job. The above is a function of capitalism in its truest form. The market will pay the absolute minimum for what they required given a situation where there is a significant number of qualified and willing people do the job. This applies to every industry/place. Finally from your post, it seems your perception is that the "asian/filipino" people are not "English speaking and proficient people". This is rather racist and derogatory in my opinion ! Such a statement might have been true 50-60 years ago, but the world has changed. There are plenty of individuals, well versed in the English language and their profession of choice that hail from parts of the world that are not in the western hemisphere. Finally the bit about Budw being a 'bringer of doom' is really another matter of perception, from your post one might ascertain as you being much worse ...


Well said!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

All of our desktop/IS staff here are Asian and Philippino, and we are a large UK owned company.

Every one of them are more than competent and completely customer focused (topic from another thread). I would have them over the Brit equivalent on the Uk any day.


----------

